# Dirty cat ears + Zymox?



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

So my boy cat is an all around dirty cat. He just is! But lately he's been shaking his head and his ears seem really itchy. I've been cleaning them with some generic solution I picked up but they're just dirty all the time. I thought it was mites but the other cat and the rats all have clear ears. Then I thought food but he's already on a grain free diet. I've been thinking of getting some Zymox. My store sells the ear cleanser (for a whooping $16, looks like its $8-10 on most online retailers) but theres a slightly stronger formula meant for infections. His ears aren't infected, not red, don't smell, they're just dirty and seem to be bothering him. 

Both cats are due for their yearly exam in the next 2 months but I've been thinking of taking them in soon if this doesn't clear up. Has anyone used Zymox or any other product for cat ears?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds like ear mites to me


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Even if the other cat doesnt have them? I thought that was one of those things that would effect both cats. I'll see what I can get at work today but I dont think we carry anything for mites. Might be making a vet appt after all!


----------

